# WoW für Linux Petition



## Anime-Otaku (6. November 2006)

Dies soll nur ein Aufruf sein. Natürlich ist es sehr fraglich, ob es was bringt, aber nichts tun, bringt am wenigsten.

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass das Spiel auch für Mac verkauft wird. Nur gegen Linux sträubt sich Blizzard. id Software (u.a. quake, RCW) z.B. bietet Portierung nach Linux an.

http://www.blizzpub.net/petition/

Natürlicher gibt es Möglichkeiten es über wine oder cedega zum Laufen zu bringen, aber entweder ist das nicht gerade leicht oder kostenpflichtig und auf jeden Fall nicht schön oder schnell.

P.S.: Weitersagen


----------



## Radhad (6. November 2006)

Ich als leidenschaftlicher Guild Wars Spieler hab nicht viel für WoW übrig. Aber sollte man das spielen unter Windows belassen? Linux (GNU) erfreut sich zwar großer Beliebtheit aber Portierungen / Anpassungen sind für solche Unternehmen nicht unbedingt wirtschaftlich :/


----------



## Anime-Otaku (6. November 2006)

Darum geht es ja....man muss denen zeigen, dass es eine große Linux Gemeinde gibt,  also somit wirtschafltich ist.

Wenn Blizzard diesen Schritt machen würde, könnten vielleicht andere Firmen folgen.

Die Unwissenheit der Firmen ist auch sehr groß. Ich errinere mich nur an ein Zitat von jemanden, der auf ner Messe war und fragte warum die Programme nicht auch für Linux verfügbar sind. Meistens kamm die Antwort, dass sie dann den Quelltext offen legen müssten, was ja überhaupt nicht stimmt.


----------



## Radhad (6. November 2006)

Da hast du Recht, niemand zwingt seinen Quelltext offen zu legen für eigene Software, außer ich verändere Teile einer Software, die unter der GNU GPL läuft.

Man müsste dann mal hochrechnen, was die Portierung kostet, wie viele User sich das dann kaufen würden (das ist nur ein Teil der Leute, die die Petition unterzeichnen) und davon wird es sicherlich ein paar geben, die das vielleicht nur 6 oder 12 Monate kosten (wodurch die Einnahmen / Monat) geringer sein dürften. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob WoW bereits OpenGL unterstützt, denn falls nicht, müsste die Grafikengine ja auch noch überarbeitet werden...


----------



## Anime-Otaku (6. November 2006)

WoW unterstützt OpenGL und DirectX, sonst könnte es ja schließlich nicht unter Mac laufen. 
Ich denke der Portierungsaufwand wäre auch gering und wie auf der Seite zu lesen ist, haben se sogar schon einen Experten, welcher bei der alten Firma Linux/Windows Software entwickelte.

Ich habe halt keine Lust extra für WoW mein Windows zu starten...zu dem könnte ich nebenher auf nem 2.ten X aufm Fernseher noch ein Film anschauen. Was man unter Windows vergessen kann.


----------



## Radhad (6. November 2006)

Mac OS X basiert doch auch auf Unix? Dann wäre der Aufwand ja "überschaubar" und viel von dem Code "Wiederverwertbar" - aber ich bezweifle trotzdem, dass Blizzard da was in der Richtung machen wird, da müssten eher kleinere Unternehmen was tuen, bevor die großen damit beginnen.


----------

